
This Is What Disability Binarism Looks Like - mhb
http://thatcrazycrippledchick.blogspot.com/2013/12/this-is-what-disability-binarism-looks.html
======
thomasfedb
Humans like to categorise stuff - and they just love it when stuff fits into
two boxes. Or so they thought. Sadly this can be incredibly hurtful and
dangerous.

I spend a reasonable amount of time caring for kids with mental disabilities.
They all come with neat little diagnoses and associated categories - which are
almost invariably useless. A disability can be as unique as a fingerprint.
Telling me that David has autism tells me nothing about his propensity to
chase his carers around with sharp things. Telling me that Blake has Battens
doesn't tell me if he can still walk.

I understand the categorising - we just don't have time to know all the
details. But surely, surely, humans are advanced enough to understand that
almost everything is a spectrum, maybe?

How's Blake? "About 7." That would be much better than "He's got Battens" or,
worse "Disabled".

------
angersock
Missing is the fact that the author has cerebral palsy, so complaints of low-
energy movement make a great deal more sense--author is not simply being lazy
or fat in a Rascal.

------
cellphonehippie
I'm the author of this blog - thank you so much for posting it! I'd also like
to point out that sometimes obesity can cause disabilities and disabilities
can cause obesity. Sizeism/fatphobia is a thing. It's not a good thing.

